

Edward Snowden's 'open letter to the Brazilian people' - somethingnew
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/17/edward-snowden-letter-brazilian-people

======
hcarvalhoalves
To be sincere, our government (Brazil) is hypocritical, because it doesn't
give a damn about individual rights. Every month bills are being passed to
restrict liberties, we have zero transparency in the government and the party
in power uses the local intelligence agency (ABIN) to spy on political
adversaries. The president is boasting the anti-american instance mainly for
votes.

~~~
diego_moita
True, but Dilma and the gangsters in the congress are not very different from
most politicians in the world. Putin also only welcomed Snowden for anti-
american propaganda.

Dilma will surely welcome Snowden if, somehow, it helps her in the upcoming
elections or any big shot on her party makes the cause. That's why (former
president) Lula helped Batisti, the Italian terrorist.

But politics is tribal. And Snowden doesn't seem to belong to the "socialist"
tribe that the Worker's Party (PT) loves so much.

Besides, common people here don't understand very well what it is all about.

